# Tabelle alphabetisch ordnen



## Consti (25. April 2004)

Hab folgendes:

```
<table border="0" style="width:100%>
<tr>
	<td>Wer</td>
	<td>Wann</td>
	<td>Was</td>
	<td>Wo</td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td>Messdiener</td>
	<td>24.06.2004</td>
	<td>Fußballturnier</td>
	<td>Kirchplatz</td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td>Kirchenchor</td>
	<td>20.05.2004</td>
	<td>Generalprobe</td>
	<td>Orgelb&auml;hne</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

So, ich möchte jetzt gerne die 4 Ws (Wer, Wann, Was, Wo) so verlinken, dass sie bei einem klick darauf die Elemente drunter Ordnen; nach folgenden Kriterien:

Wer, Was, Wo = Alphabethisch

Wann = nach Datum (kann das Datumsformat auch nach so : 2004.04.20 ändern, damit es klappt - hauptsache die ganze Tabelle wird geordnet!

Wie geht sowas?


----------



## Slizzzer (26. April 2004)

Hallo!

Also wenn es sich um eine rein statische HTML-Seite handelt ohne die Möglichkeit von Script-Sprachen (PHP, ASP), dann wird es schwierig.
Mit purem HTML geht das nicht!
Damit könntest Du die Daten der Tabelle aus einer Datenbank, oder einer Textdatei einlesen und gem. Usereingabe sortieren lassen.

Wenn Dein Webspace-Anbieter sowas unterstützt geht es.


----------



## Consti (26. April 2004)

Also PHP kann der Server nicht. Gibts keine Möglichkeit das in Javascript zu machen

Hab zu Hause einen Apache PHP Serveram laufen, wenn sich da den Root Inhalt anzeigen lässt, kommt auch eine Tabelle. In der Kann man man auch die Einträge sortieren lassen. Der Link sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

<a href="?a-n;n-z">Text</a>

Damit konnte ich in der Tabelle aber nich viel Anfagen. Falls es nicht anders möglich ist, gehts auch ohne Tabelle - wichtig wäre nur die Sortierung


----------



## Mogler (26. April 2004)

du könntest dir den gigantischen aufwand geben und das per javascript realisieren!

quasi ne switch-anweisung, die dann jeweils per
document.write('<table...');
das ganze erledigt.

die frage ist aber, ob der aufwand sich lohnt.

javascript ist leider die einzige möglichkeit, wenn keine serverseitige scriptsprache vorhanden ist

greez

 Mogler


----------



## Quaese (26. April 2004)

Hi,

ich hab Dir einen Lösungsvorschlag mit JavaScript in den Anhang gepackt.

Im Bereich, wo "Termine eintragen" steht, musst Du die Termine, die in der 
Tabelle eingetragen sind, ebenfalls eingetragen werden. Sind ja ein paar 
Beispiele da, an denen Du Dich orientieren kannst.

Erweiterst Du die Tabelle, musst Du auch die ID's erweitern. Auch das solltest Du aus
den Beispielen ersehen.

Hoffentlich hilft Dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Quaese (26. April 2004)

Pfffffffffffff ...

... den Anhang vergessen ... ich werde alt!

Quaese


----------



## Consti (26. April 2004)

mmh, da sag ich doch mal Danke. Naja, verstehen, sollte ich es doch dann schon - hoffe ich jedenfalls, sonst werde ich mich mal melden - schaue mir das Script erst mal an 

Noch mal vielen Dank


----------



## Consti (26. April 2004)

Also vielen Dank, klappt genauso, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Habe noch eine weitere Spalte mit Colspan=4 eingetratgen - alles keine Probleme.

Ich hab jeder 2. Tabellenspalte eine Background-Farbe zugeweisen - sie bleiben stehen, nur der Inhalt ändert sich - alles OK soweit.

Wollte nun den Text Wer, Was, Wo, Wann ändern. Hab erst mal die <td></td> in <th></th> umgewandelt. Im Preview von Dreamweaver passt dabei auch alles. Aber sowohl der IE - als auch Opera, zeigen keine Effekte. Wo muss ich die Style Effekte eintragen, damit sie auch nachher sichtbar sind?


----------



## Quaese (26. April 2004)

Hi,

am besten im Head eine CSS-Struktur der folgenden Art einfügen.

```
<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
<!--
    .tableCSS{ border: 1px solid black;
               font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica;
               font-size: 9pt;}
    .tableCSS TH{ font-weight: bold;
                  background-color: lavender;
                  border-bottom: 1px solid lightslategray;}
    .tableCSS TR{ height: 20px;}
    .tableCSS TD{ color: #303F50;}
-->
</STYLE>
```
Durch ein *class="tableCSS"* im TABLE-Tag sollten die entsprechenden Bereiche
innerhalb der Tabelle formatiert werden.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

